# New Lessons up at Ruin and Redemption



## JTB.SDG (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to let you know that I was able to put up two new lessons at ruinandredemption.com. The site contains curriculum on covenant theology and the two new lessons are on the New Covenant (in two parts). It took me I think over a year to do this. Please feel free to check them out and share with others if you find them helpful. I still have one more lesson to put up that is an introduction to the covenants; I wrote it a while ago but still need to do a good bit of editing. Lord willing I can put them up soon as well (maybe by the end of next month).

You can find the materials at: www.ruinandredemption.com.

The purpose of the site is to provide quality content especially for pastors and leaders who don't have the kinds of resources readily available to most of us. For that reason I haven't sought to do anything with formal publication. But this is something I'm starting to wonder more about now. If any of you have any connections with publishing, would you mind sending me a PM? Especially if you've seen the materials and could recommend it to a publisher. Thanks so much and I hope the materials are a blessing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 30, 2020)

Jon, as this is an informative and substantial work on covenant theology, I did wonder if respected publishers such as Banner of Truth or Reformation Heritage Books might be interested? I would suggest the full lecture notes be published as a hardback stitch bound book and the student outline notes be published as a basic paperback.

Also, your footnotes throughout this course are extensive but informative. I would suggest they be published on the same page as the main text. This would make them easier to reference.

Just my two cents plus GST

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Sep 30, 2020)

Thanks Stephen. I'm trying to feel it out. Even if could be a helpful work for some, I'm not sure it means there's a market for it. I'm trying to do some research. Will see how the Lord leads.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 30, 2020)

JTB.SDG said:


> I'm not sure it means there's a market for it. I'm trying to do some research.


Banner of Truth or Reformation Heritage Books might be able to advise on market research?

I know there are a lot of covenant theology books on the market, but I think your work has at least 2 selling points:
1. You have made a great use of a wide range of covenant theologians - Puritans, Dutch theologians, modern covenant theologians etc. Your quotes on Bavinck and Vos are helpful and extensive. I am not sure if there is any modern work that uses a wide range of Reformed theologians - especially the use of Bavinck, Vos etc. 
2. Your work on CT is consistent with the OPC report on the Mosaic covenant. I am concerned some other works deviate from that. It is not an area I have a lot of expertise on, but I found your study on the covenant with Sinai particularly informative.


----------



## BRK (Oct 1, 2020)

These look excellent! I'm a lay person and a babe on reformed and covenant theology who will find these resources most edifying. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chad Hutson (Oct 1, 2020)

JTB.SDG said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I was able to put up two new lessons at ruinandredemption.com. The site contains curriculum on covenant theology and the two new lessons are on the New Covenant (in two parts). It took me I think over a year to do this. Please feel free to check them out and share with others if you find them helpful. I still have one more lesson to put up that is an introduction to the covenants; I wrote it a while ago but still need to do a good bit of editing. Lord willing I can put them up soon as well (maybe by the end of next month).
> 
> ...


Jon, Thank you for this. Resources like these are wonderful. It allows our people to be able to access the material from their homes, with the option of printing if they desire. I never knew of this site, but I will check it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

